# An intruder disclaimer?



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I recently noticed that some person(s) attempted to bust the lock to my snake shed having had the dog wake half the neighborhood at about 4am the other night. They failed miserably will little sign of attempt but noticable, my guess was some amateur looking for expensive equipment, lawnmower or something. Bet they didn't expect a dobie snarling at them. Best thing about dobies - they are masters of sneaking up on someone in the dark. 

The building is fairly secure but it would take at least an hour to break in with 2-3 persons. Not likely to make it past a few minutes before a person is forced to abandon the job.
I have had warning signs on the inside until now. On the safety door just inside the main door and on all vivs but now I think it's time to put a warning sign on the outside of the front door of the shed, I don't care what the neighbors think, I'll just tell them it's to warn off burglars, which is the truth.

I am looking for some input as to what the sign should include.
I was thinking something with a headline- 

Warning, dangerous wild animals, image of skull and crossbones. 
Do not enter. 
Disclaimer: By entering the building you take full liability for any harm or death inflicted upon you or others by these animals. 

I have no idea what is appropriate but even if it isn't a legally enforced sign the main issue is to give clear warning to any intruder and ward them off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

How about Intruders will be turned in to snake and caiman food?


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Personally I think this will just highlight the fact that you have expensive equipment inside and will just make someone more determined to try and get in. 
why dont you put security lighting up outside so that it illuminates anyone trying to get in. 
Proffesional thieves will be in there quicker than you think!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it a wooden shed? I'm sure someone who really knew what they were doing could get in?

Barbed wire:devil:


----------



## stormer (Apr 1, 2011)

*disclaimer*

O well today,s burgler Tommorow,s caimen shit :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I know with dogs that if you put up a sign warning that the dog could bite you are admitting liabilty if it does.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I Know a couple of guys who have a similar set up to yourself and they simply put a *BIO-HAZARD *triangle sign outside.


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

The liability issue is a tricky one. What about hooking up an alarm system with an 'old school' fire bell and flashing light if the door is opened by trespassers? The noise is absolutely deafening and should be a good deterent in itself. Isn't it just great that burglars and thieves seem to have more rights than homeowners!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

id get some legal advice over the situation on what the disclaimer would need in order to prevent you being liable for any harm as uk law tends to be very pro criminal when it comes to fighting back


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Piraya1 said:


> I recently noticed that some person(s) attempted to bust the lock to my snake shed having had the dog wake half the neighborhood at about 4am the other night. They failed miserably will little sign of attempt but noticable, my guess was some amateur looking for expensive equipment, lawnmower or something. Bet they didn't expect a dobie snarling at them. Best thing about dobies - they are masters of sneaking up on someone in the dark.
> 
> The building is fairly secure but it would take at least an hour to break in with 2-3 persons. Not likely to make it past a few minutes before a person is forced to abandon the job.
> I have had warning signs on the inside until now. On the safety door just inside the main door and on all vivs but now I think it's time to put a warning sign on the outside of the front door of the shed, I don't care what the neighbors think, I'll just tell them it's to warn off burglars, which is the truth.
> ...


Interesting bit of info:



The Law said:


> The Animals Act 1971
> 
> Section 2(1) of the Animals Act provides for strict liability for *any and all damage caused by an animal of a "dangerous species"*. By no stretch of the imagination could a guard dog be said to be a member of a dangerous species. However, Section 2(2) extends such strict liability to animals which are not members of a dangerous species in those circumstances in which the ensuing damage was likely to have been caused by such an animal (unless it was restrained), and was also likely to be severe.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I would state exactly what was in the outbuilding, but you could put up a sign, possibly glow in the dark or illuminated by any security light to advise any would-be thief:

Dear Trespasser/Thief.

Please be advised that the contents of this building are not something that you will be able to sell.
More importantly, if you enter this building you are almost certainly at RISK OF DEATH!
Yes, DEATH. Probably a very painful one.
If you do manage to escape the building (in a blind panic), be aware that you will not be in any fit state to evade the DOBERMAN, who is probably behind you right now anyway.
Should you ignore this warning, may I suggest that you drag whatever is left of you to the nearest HOSPITAL, as quickly as possible.

Thank you.​

I had to put up a sign on my shed, for the Police. I do a bit of custom paint work, airbrushing etc and quite often had drying lamps and a fan system running over night. I put the sign up as I had already had one visit by the cops, whom I caught nosing about one night as they thought I was growing Pot. Them breaking in would have cost me lots on damaged paintwork, exposed to dust etc.


----------



## tarantulaman365 (Sep 4, 2010)

hi there

i don't keep any DWA species but am planning to put a shed in the garden for my tarantulas, noticing this thread has made me think twice. surely if you put enter at your own risk you pass the liability issues?


----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

tarantulaman365 said:


> hi there
> 
> i don't keep any DWA species but am planning to put a shed in the garden for my tarantulas, noticing this thread has made me think twice. surely if you put enter at your own risk you pass the liability issues?


Thats what i would have thought as well.
LMFAO btw... police thought you were growing pot :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I have looked into this further and can't see any legislation or precedent for not putting BEWARE. However I would not put anything that could constitute an admission that my animals could attack as it only takes one bright spark to take it to court. I can nothing wrong with signs such as "Enter at your own risk". Or "I live here"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

I could ask one of my law lecturers through e-mail at some point and try to get back to you on this thread. May be able to find the answer in one of my property law books.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

HABU said:


> imageimage


:lol2: We wish! In this country we aren'tallowed to defend our own property :bash:



JonnyB359 said:


> I could ask one of my law lecturers through e-mail at some point and try to get back to you on this thread. May be able to find the answer in one of my property law books.


Oh that would be great - thanks  the answer would potentialy be different for dogs than for other animals due to the dangerous dogs act...?


----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

The dangerous dogs act which covers england not scotland was a horrible piece of legislation. If my memory serves me correctly it has recently been amended to categorize dangerous dogs based on the behavior and traits of the individual dog (as was done in Scotland) in question rather than by breed. I cannot remember if it has came into force yet. Nevertheless i would have thought rules for 'dangerous dog' signs etc would apply to all dogs. My granny has one for her harmless golden retriever :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

JonnyB359 said:


> The dangerous dogs act which covers england not scotland was a horrible piece of legislation. If my memory serves me correctly it has recently been amended to categorize dangerous dogs based on the behavior and traits of the individual dog (as was done in Scotland) in question rather than by breed. I cannot remember if it has came into force yet. Nevertheless i would have thought rules for 'dangerous dog' signs etc would apply to all dogs. My granny has one for her harmless golden retriever :lol2:


Sorry to confuse - actually the dangerous dogs act covers all dogs and addresses the idea that, if you know that your dog can bite and do not muzzle it then you are liable. Therefore, it is not a stretch to suggest that if you put a notice up say "warning I bite", for example, you are admitting that you know that you dog is 'dangerous'...?

section 3(3)If the owner or, if different, the person for the time being in charge of a dog allows it to enter a place which is not a public place but where it is not permitted to be and while it is there—
(a)it injures any person; or
(b)there are grounds for reasonable apprehension that it will do so,
he is guilty of an offence, or, if the dog injures any person, an aggravated offence, under this subsection.


?


----------



## JonnyB359 (Apr 3, 2011)

I did not check the legislation before writing only mentioned what ive been told in one of my lecturers. What i meant was that under the DD Act certain dogs breeds were immediately classed as being dangerous even if they were the most well behaved dogs in the world. Also, if they were found stray theyd be put down, if an unregistered one was found and the owner didn't apply for some sort of licence to get it back it would be put down, if it showed a slight dislike to other dogs it would be put down etc.

However a dog breed not categorized as being a 'dangerous dog' under the act would not/do not receive the same treatment.

It was a badly thought out 'knee-jerk' piece of law that was rushed through parliament due to outrage of a child being mauled on the news or something like that.

With regard to the bit you just wrote, does that not say your liable when you've taken your dog somewhere it isn't allowed or am i misinterpreting it.
Dont see how that relates to animals on private property.
Would the animal not only need to be muzzled in public? And not on private property? Which is why i thought the signs were acceptable.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

here you go http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1991/65/contents

Yes you are quite - right I didn't read that correctly - will read some more lol

I completely agree - terrible piece of legislation - basically any Tom, Dick or Harry could say that they were in fear of my dog biting them and he could be destroyed. He is a Kelpie - they NEVER bite - but they do bark.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a sign outside my reptile room which reads:

*WARNING VENOMOUS REPTILE ROOM DO NOT ENTER - THE REPTILES HOUSED IN THIS ROOM ARE EXTREMELY DANGEROUS AND WILL CAUSE DEATH IF BITTEN*

However, on the 1st door prior to reaching the actual entrance door to the room I have another sign which reads:

*WARNING, RADIOACTIVE CHEMICAL STORAGE ROOM* *- SERIOUS RISK OF CONTAMINATION WILL LEAD TO DEATH*

Both have the usual skull and cross bones and the 1st door has the radioactive symbol. So far so good!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Skeet said:


> Interesting bit of info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds great. I have had a chopper hover over my house before, I suspected the drugs detection squad, no calls to the door though.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am more curious as to why a serious burglar ( or indeed a crack head who wants to sell your lawnmower for his next wrap ) would stop to read such a sign lmao

Maybe stick with the dobe in the garden and a security light or good alarm system?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> I am more curious as to why a serious burglar ( or indeed a crack head who wants to sell your lawnmower for his next wrap ) would stop to read such a sign lmao
> 
> Maybe stick with the dobe in the garden and a security light or good alarm system?


Ditto, also there is the risk a dense tealeaf will think it's a joke sign or a scare tactic in lue of an alarm system.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Quick mock up, what ya think? not the greatest quality but its something to think about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Any one who breaks in will be used as a medical experiment in reseach of venomous reptiles?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Any one who breaks in will be used as a medical experiment in reseach of venomous reptiles?


LIKE IT  hahah 

why not just put one of your dwas on door patroll , on a short leash :L hahah or in a sort of jigsaww boobytrap 

" the key to the release of this door lays in the base of this armoured box , are you prepared to risk your life for the black and decker lawnmower contained within the shed" :LOL


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

:lol2:


Jaggers said:


> Any one who breaks in will be used as a medical experiment in reseach of venomous reptiles?


:lol2:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Razorscale said:


> Quick mock up, what ya think? not the greatest quality but its something to think about.
> image



Haha deadly :snake::biteme: mg::whip:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Quick mock up, what ya think? not the greatest quality but its something to think about.
> image


 
This pic but the caption;

It will hurt you more than me


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

piraya1 if you know ben in reptile haven he has some of those 'break in make my day' signs, ask him where he got them?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

There is no way I'd want to advertise that there are animals in the shed as I think it would make it more likely to be broken into. Even one of the magnetic alarms that goes over a door will be loud enough to deter most burglars.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Notice.

By entering this building you acknowledge and are aware that there is no anti venom in this country, death will occur should an escapee be loose in this building and bite you.

No...seriously, there's no anti venom here. Death is not acceptable. 




This is a bit of a gimmick with humor but I think I might leave the sign and go with biological hazard signs near the locks. I think that anything else does seem that it may draw more interesting for a burglar to find out what's in there.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

lol have a picture of that doll from saw 

break in .. if you want to play a game... live or death you choose :2thumb:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ginna said:


> LIKE IT  hahah
> 
> why not just put one of your dwas on door patroll , on a short leash :L hahah or *in a sort of jigsaww boobytrap
> 
> " the key to the release of this door lays in the base of this armoured box , are you prepared to risk your life for the black and decker lawnmower contained within the shed" :LOL*





gartergoon said:


> lol have a picture of that doll from saw
> 
> break in .. if you want to play a game... live or death you choose :2thumb:


thats what i said :lol2: great minds think alike :L


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

A simple warning sign on the door to the building _should_ be fine.

"Danger: Venomous Reptiles -A Bite by such animals may result in serious injury, or death."

If this does not deter intruders, then, unfortunately there are not many thing's that will.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I love some of the suggestions on here :lol2:



MDV1 said:


> A simple warning sign on the door to the building _should_ be fine.
> 
> "Danger: Venomous Reptiles -A Bite by such animals may result in serious injury, or death."
> 
> If this does not deter intruders, then, unfortunately there are not many thing's that will.


If i was a theif, and i saw that on the door, i would either think A) this person is talking bullcrap and obviously has something of value in there... or B) this person actually has venomous snakes in there - im going in for interests sake!

Surely just a biohazard symbol or something would be best?


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I love some of the suggestions on here :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol id hate to be with you on a night out.... ''dont pass 30.000ft cliff drop'' ...mhmm but is there really? im interested :lol2:



enter the care bears are waiting :whistling2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Warning behind this door are various nailguns set at varying hights on timers that are also varied are you feeling lucky? (O and if they don't get you you'll probs get killed by one of many venomous reptiles) Good luck.


----------



## gartergoon (Feb 2, 2011)

danger danger crikey mate ! its a live one... and its going to kill you 
lol :2thumb:


----------



## jp1972 (Mar 15, 2011)

you could put an electric pulse fence across the front of your shed with a little sign

7,000 Teeth and NO Conscience


----------



## boa (Mar 11, 2007)

A very common misconception, I'm not entirely sure how it started but most likely through a few media reports.

*'Reality and the Media*

This subject is extremely emotive: people feel very strongly about their right to protect themselves, their families and their homes. Therefore, when a householder is prosecuted after using force against an intruder the case tends to receive a lot of media attention. This can lead to a distorted impression of the proportion of these cases that lead to prosecutions. It was recently said by the Director of Public Prosecutions that, in the last 15 years, there have only been 11 cases where householders have been prosecuted after tackling intruders. As long as a householder acts instinctively, in the honest belief that they need to act in this way to protect themselves and their family, almost any level of violence can be used.'



quizicalkat said:


> :lol2: We wish! In this country we aren'tallowed to defend our own property :bash:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Warning! Scat porn studio.

That will narrow down the number of potential burglers. Unless they don't know what the scat part is and just see porn..


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Re: going in for interests sake:

Well, if a thief ignored the warning sign, then they may start opening enclosures - Natural selection will take over....


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

We do have warning signs on our Herpetarium door "Danger venomous snakes, Strictly No Admittance to Unauthorised Personnel". Bear in mind though that our Herpetarium is in a secure area and no visitors get past the main reception area unless they are signed in and accompanied by a member of staff....... and no one is allowed to enter the Herpetarium without me or another member of our Unit present. Lots of people know we have a collection of venomous snakes so our situation is somewhat different.

Personally, I'd go with a BioHazard sign and something to the effect of "for further information on the potential risks, please phone# 24/7) . 

I would feel very uncomfortable mentioning that there are live venomous snakes in the out-building.... can you imagine some young burglar telling his mates " I was out the other night and found this place that said there was venomous snakes inside..... people shouldn't have them, so I've done us all a favour.... I went back with a gallon of petrol and a hosepipe.... burnt the fecking place down LOL".......

I could happen, there ARE people out there who think that the only good snake is a dead snake..... so please have a good long think about what you put on a sign.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

MDV1 said:


> Re: going in for interests sake:
> 
> Well, if a thief ignored the warning sign, then they may start opening enclosures - Natural selection will take over....


And what exactly has this got to do with this thread?


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

no ones going to look at a sign.....just get an alarm system


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Did your new alarm system get settled in Rob? Mark said when you seen it at first it was a bit bigger than you thought it was goin to be:lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Warning : Unlawful entry may result in permanent erectile dysfunction or death - Is it really worth the risk?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

chrismisk said:


> Did your new alarm system get settled in Rob? Mark said when you seen it at first it was a bit bigger than you thought it was goin to be:lolsign::lolsign:


He did indeed, he's looking shy for now but that's one massive head poking out of the lockbox he'll be in a video next week on my youtube. :lol2: It's the flintstones version of an alarm system.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job will have to get a look at it when you have it up, he should put on a good show for it


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

well what i would put up is '' KEEP OUT YOU THEIVING T**TS, GO AND GET A JOB IF YOU'R IN NEED OF CASH, LOW LIFE SCUM BAG'' 

but on a serious note i'd put the following:- danger venomous animals are kept within this enclosure, breaking and entering may result is serious injury or death if contaminated with venom, if bitten please contact the emergency services instantaniously!! enter at own risk, you will suffer the consiquences''...
then if someone does enter you have a health and safety sign and them or any family member/friends can claim or do anything about it and you can't have you're license removed as it's there for their own best interests.


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

Why would you keep snakes in a shed anyway let alone dwa?.:whistling2:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

How about this for a sign...

Dear Trespasser,

Before entering you may want to take note of these telephone numbers..

Local Hospital Poisons Research Unit 12345 678910

Central University Venoms and Poisons Laboratory 54321 109876

If you do decide to enter and harm the animals it is likely that they will harm you first in which case make sure you have your (or stolen) phone handy that you can operate with your remaining good hand. When prompted please speak the words, GABOON VIPER as clearly as you are able before you pass out.

If you decide to end your own life rather than endure the agonising pain that WILL overcome you before treatment please have your (or stolen) phone displaying the number of your next in kin.

Thankyou for your cooperation on this matter.

The Occupier.


----------

